# 5e.... D&D Next Playtest OOC - Full



## renau1g (May 16, 2012)

Hi All. Not sure if there's any interest in this, but with the 24th coming up soon, I'm wondering if anyone has interest in playtesting the 5e rules through a PbP format. I'm going to be DL'ing the package and thought it would be good to see how it runs here as it's my main (ok only) gaming avenue. I wouldn't do anything until the following week so sometime around the 30th or so. Let me know if you're interested.  If I get enough cool, if there's more than 5 people (or maybe 6 if we double up a Pre-gen) I'll work out who to choose, probably with a dice roll. 


The public playtest package for D&D Next, available from May 24th (Thursday) will contain:
Five pregenerated characters
Two clerics to test the range of the domain/deity system. One of the clerics is more of an armor-and-mace fellow, and the other is more of a mystic.
Also a fighter and a classic wizard.
The five characters will feature the background and theme system that WotC has alluded to in the past few months.
The Caves of Chaos adventure
A bestiary to accompany the adventure
Rules of play, both for players and DMs
The playtest is open to anyone who signs up, and the information will be available digitally. As part of signing up, there will be an online playtest agreement similar to the one used for Dungeon Command last year. 

There will be many differences, both in the core mechanics and in the characters, from previous playtests at events such as PAX East.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/323228-playtest-package-contents.html


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2012)

If the agreement does not specifically rule out online play of this sort, I would be up for it. Not like I have a group in real life or anything, unless I miraculously get my family to play (fat chance, after trying for like 16 years).

I am interested to see how the game works. I use PbP more as something to tide me over in between the long periods without live games, but I think it is important that a D&D system work well with the format. 4E, with its bzillion interrupts, never seemed like it would be very PbP friendly to me.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2012)

I'd be interested.  If I can talk my group into trying it out, I'm probably going to need to run it for them.  I'd like to get a chance to try it from the other side of the screen assuming you don't mind the fact that I'd obviously be familiar with the adventure.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be concerned, it's just a test to try out how the system runs. If anyone really wants to they can DL it themselves and become familiarized with the adventure


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2012)

No interest here, but just stopping by to wish you guys a good game! I think I'm done with new iterations of D&D.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2012)

Hm! I'm interested. What I've seen so far of D&D 5 is...interesting. I'm cautious though, this seems like a good chance to learn more before deciding what to do.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, what they said. I'd be interested to see what they've done with it. The initial reports sounded promising, more my kind of thing than 4e was.


----------



## Kzach (May 17, 2012)

I'd be interested if it was using something like Maptools.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 18, 2012)

Hey, I'm interested in  Either Playing or DMing, I actually just logged in to start recruiting.

I'd be doing a TotM style game, no grid.

If a bunch more people were interested i could split off and run.


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2012)

Would be worth a shot.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2012)

If I'd be welcome, I would enjoy the opportunity to check out the new rules edition (and to dip my toes back into the pbp waters).

Thanks!


----------



## Caim (May 20, 2012)

I would like to throw my hat into the ring for this. I would like to run the fighter or rogue pregen...casters are my weakness.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2012)

I'd love to try a wizard...I am intrigued by the whole "at will" AND "Vancian" thing they've been discussing.


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2012)

I'd want to look things over first, but my inclination would be to play the casty-cleric.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 21, 2012)

I'm gonna go start a thread to DM my own playtest, as it looks like a lot of people want in, so I'll take overflow.

I still would like in as a player with you, renau1g.

I'll play anything but my preference is for a Dwarf or Human, Fighter or Cleric(Smashy).


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2012)

So Piratecat has posted about guidelines for discussing the playtest.

I think we can probably manage to run a PbP around these restrictions if we're cautious.  Keep the character sheets offline, stick to narrative play, posting dice rolls only (no modifiers) and leaving the mechanics in the DMs hands.

But we'll probably want [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] to weigh in just to make sure we won't be stepping on any toes.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, I can keep all the monsters/PC stats in Maptools no problem, keep it updated that way. It'll make it challenging, but hopefully we can work around it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

Do we need to sign up for the playtest ourselves, or is this a group thing where we're all already participating due to our involvement in the game?


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2012)

You'd need to sign up to get the documents since nothing could be shared, but according to Charwoman Gene is his thread, the documents come out and say specifically no PbP, so this whole discussion is probably moot.


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2012)

Damn... ah well, c'est la vie. I still can't get the docs Dl'd stupid servers


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Damn... ah well, c'est la vie. I still can't get the docs Dl'd stupid servers



Me neither. Sigh.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

This whole thing isn't increasing my interest for 5e "sigh"


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2012)

@walking_dad and [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION] - try again. It seems to be working now


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2012)

Yep, I just downloaded the files with no trouble.

Still sad we can't try out the playtest rules here, though.


----------



## drothgery (May 25, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Yep, I just downloaded the files with no trouble.
> 
> Still sad we can't try out the playtest rules here, though.



It would be one thing if the playtest was actually limited in any way, but anyone who's willing to sign up (and be patient) can get the playtest materials legitimately; I can't think they're really hiding anything here...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

Got the playtest material and I like it. The pregen characters remind me of the one in the 3e starter box.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2012)

After a quick read, I find myself feeling pretty optimistic about the direction this new iteration is going as well. It feels very simple, very streamlined. I will definitely pay attention to how things progress.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2012)

Been quietly following along.

At the other link it says you can't post stats, quoted text, or mechanics.

Well that sounds like a great way to playtest something to me. The players don't know the rules and just RP. The DM takes care of the sheets and tells us what and when to roll.

I'm in for something like that.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2012)

Problem is that it still has feats, trained skills and spells. Not knowing even the names of it makes it virtually impossible to play.

Would anyone being interested in a Caves of Chaos game using the  Pathfinder Beginner Box? I always wanted to try the simplified rules and  with the reduced list of options, my brain will hurt less than trying to allow every option available.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2012)

So . . . are we back in business?


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 5, 2012)

*raises hand*

Put me in coach!! Put me in!! I can play!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent!!! So we'll need to be careful with how we run it obviously. I'm up for it, now I just have to read the rules a bit more closely to figure some things out, I'd only been glancing over them as I didn't expect to play. So, how important is the tactical elements? i.e. could it be run without a battlemap? I've been playing with one since 2e days in my RL group I actually struggle a bit to think of running without (it's pretty impossible in 4e). 

btw - mudbunny, are you still doing that CS stuff for WotC?

[MENTION=5044]Charwoman Gene[/MENTION] - are you going to run one still?

I'd need everyone to make sure they download the rules and agree to the playtest rules.


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 5, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Excellent!!! So we'll need to be careful with how we run it obviously. I'm up for it, now I just have to read the rules a bit more closely to figure some things out, I'd only been glancing over them as I didn't expect to play. So, how important is the tactical elements? i.e. could it be run without a battlemap? I've been playing with one since 2e days in my RL group I actually struggle a bit to think of running without (it's pretty impossible in 4e).




A lot of the reports I have seen have ben people playing without a battlemap. Theatre of the mind-sorta stuff. 



> btw - mudbunny, are you still doing that CS stuff for WotC?




Yup. Still sending reports to WotC.



> I'd need everyone to make sure they download the rules and agree to the playtest rules.




I have downloaded and aggreed to the rules.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2012)

When I ran it, I used the battlemap.  The combat is easy enough to adjudicate without one, but I think I would have been lost trying to do the low-light vision/stealth rules without one.


I have signed the OPTA and downloaded the playtest documents.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

I may use the battlemap. Just easier for my brain. I use Maptools already for me 4e PbP's so it seems like a good idea.

So does everyone want to jump right in, i.e. start at the caves with a summary of the backstory and the quest? there's a couple hooks to use, so I can grab one and use that, or we could RP a bit of the upfront stuff?


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 5, 2012)

renau1g said:


> So does everyone want to jump right in, i.e. start at the caves with a summary of the backstory and the quest? there's a couple hooks to use, so I can grab one and use that, or we could RP a bit of the upfront stuff?




I am up for whatever anyone else wants to do.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 5, 2012)

I am still running one, I'm about to relaunch it.  I'd still like to play in yours.  I have signed up as a playtester on wizards site and agreed to the OPTA


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

So interested! Signed up, agreed and everything and had not get yet a chance to play. Take me! I will play everything, but the rogue.

BTW, the weem made some great maps, the links are somewhere on ENWorld.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

So currently for here I have WalkingDad, mudbunny, hafrogman, & Charwoman Gene. Need one more to fill it up then we can get started, hopefully in the next day or so.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Great! Very looking forward to this.

BTW, here are the maps:
Caves of Chaos Reimagined by Weem, from theWeem.com | D&D/RPG Fan and Video Game Designer/Gamer


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks WD, I've looked at them and at another one with some less details to maybe not reveal the whole map, but being an open playtest I'm sure most people here are already pretty familiar with the set-up/adventure.

So based on my reading of someone else's playtest ([MENTION=11821]Obryn[/MENTION]), I've decided that we'll start in the private study of King Monarch Plotdevice, you have heard rumours that vile evil humanoids have kidnapped his son, Prince Macguffin Plotdevice, who had been out hunting alone, as those in the Plotdevice line are wont to do. (Awesome job Obryn, I really laughed hard at your summary, sounds like a fun group)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

It is the same as in the original. I surely not memorized it, but  it is hardly any unfamiliar to D&D enthusiasts.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't remember the original too much, other than losing my first PC I ever played there (a half-elf ranger, Thelonius Thamior, man he was pretty useless).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's hope half-elves and rangers are in 5e.

BTW, you should change your status above the avatar. Your wish was granted.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm still interested in this! Player #5 here if you'll have me.

Boilerplate: Yep, signed up on WotC, made the necessary contractual agreements, etc.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm game to play. Didn't post first time as I saw the ban.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, you're both in. Now you have to decide on which PC you folks want to play. 

WalkingDad - non-rogue
mudbunny - Fighter
hafrogman - Fighter
Charwoman Gene - tbd
Malvoisin - tbd
stonegod - tbd

edit: we can do 6, double up on one of the PC's.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll go ahead and claim the fighter.  With my anemic defenses, I shall be requiring much healing, so in keeping with naming devices such as Monarch Plotdevice and McGuffin Plotdevice, I present

_[-]I Love Clerics[/-]_ *Illov Clearaxe*
Dwarven Fighter 1


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 5, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Ok, you're both in. Now you have to decide on which PC you folks want to play.
> 
> WalkingDad - non-rogue
> mudbunny - tbd
> ...




Put me down for the fighter.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2012)

Wizard or rogue.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 5, 2012)

Dwarf Cleric


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2012)

How about I take the Human Cleric? That would give Walking Dad the wizard (as he doesn't want the rogue), and stonegod the rogue (one of his two preferences). Sound good?

Edit: He will be a dusky-skinned traveler from the east: Mijab Hillal _(My job...heal all)_


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> How about I take the Human Cleric? That would give Walking Dad the wizard (as he doesn't want the rogue), and stonegod the rogue (one of his two preferences). Sound good?
> 
> Edit: He will be a dusky-skinned traveler from the east: Mijab Hillal _(My job...heal all)_



Oh god, its going to be one of _those_ games.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2012)

Blame the frog, he started it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Blame the frog, he started it.



To be fair to the frog, Renau1g (and before him, Obryn) started it.  I was just following in the footsteps of our NPCs.

It could be worse, the party I ran on Saturday:

Brobraham Lincoln (Cleric of Broseiden)
Broseph Duderham (Fighter)
Rainbro Dash (Multicolored elf of indeterminate gender)
Brody Sue (The hill-billy halfling)
Duder "The Dude" Broddingham (Dwarf Cleric)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2012)

I stand corrected...and yes, it could definitely be worse.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll Be Playing Nyx Thurbinder Thulehammerson. (Thurb)

Thurb is the last survivor of his Temple, Moradin's Heart, and now wanders the world searching for stability amidst the chaos.

I'll post more of his backstory later.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> To be fair to the frog, Renau1g (and before him, Obryn) started it.  I was just following in the footsteps of our NPCs.
> 
> It could be worse, the party I ran on Saturday:
> 
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaS6mlUS5Kw]If I Were a Bro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm fine with doing the elf wizard 
I played one during the Pathfinder beta, too.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2012)

Hob of the Shire Bington's it is then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

A name...

Elephan Moonsong???


----------



## Obryn (Jun 6, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Thanks WD, I've looked at them and at another one with some less details to maybe not reveal the whole map, but being an open playtest I'm sure most people here are already pretty familiar with the set-up/adventure.
> 
> So based on my reading of someone else's playtest ([MENTION=11821]Obryn[/MENTION]), I've decided that we'll start in the private study of King Monarch Plotdevice, you have heard rumours that vile evil humanoids have kidnapped his son, Prince Macguffin Plotdevice, who had been out hunting alone, as those in the Plotdevice line are wont to do. (Awesome job Obryn, I really laughed hard at your summary, sounds like a fun group)



Awesome   Thanks!

It especially worked well after the TPK.  "Despite the previous group's utter failure, I have decided to send a nearly-identical party, thinking that eventually the results will turn out differently..."

-O


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 6, 2012)

I am currently leaning towards Slysa Daface. There may be mob ties in his past.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

IC Thread up:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/324564-5e-playtest-caves-chaos.html#post5936343


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 7, 2012)

Was sick most of yesterday and last night. Will post in IC thread later on tonight.

The name will stick.

I can haz puke-less sleep now??


----------



## mudbunny (Jun 8, 2012)

I am alive!!

Heads over to IC thread.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better, mudbunny.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2012)

Thoughts on 5e thus far:

I miss the spell/power description on the sheet. I suppose one can do one, but the current sheet hides the complexity of the character and forces the player to refer to the "Handbook".

I miss Int to AC or the Mage Armor spell. The wizard's AC is terrible.

I like the new way they handle skills.

I'm eager to say the new saving mechanic in action (what saves are rolled with Charisma?).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2012)

Charm spells.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope not. If dwarfs go back to Cha penalty, it would mean that they are among the most vulnerable to be charmed.

Edit: I just found it, the handbook lists charmed as sample save for Wisdom saves and (may not quote) for Charisma. Sound s pretty similar. It is on page 5.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2012)

I've only heard of bonuses, not penalties yet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 9, 2012)

FYI:  My posting will be late on non-existent on Thursdays.

I may have to bail out altogether, But that isn't terribly likely yet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 11, 2012)

Hellooooo?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2012)

We are waiting currently for a DM post, right?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yup, as far as I know (and I know a bit, since I ran the playtest last week  ) we're 



Spoiler



supposed to get jumped by goblins


 right about now.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2012)

And you're up. Sorry all, should be better going forward.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2012)

Crazy busy day today...not much time for posting til tomorrow.

renau1g, please NPC Mijab's combat actions...as much as possible, he'll try to steer clear of trouble, and launch radiant lances at the goblins from a distance. (+6 ranged attack, 1d8+4 radiant damage)

Thanks!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 15, 2012)

Crap I can't get it together to post, feel free to NPC Thurb until I can.  Its not gonna be too long of a delay


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2012)

[MENTION=40128]Malvoisin[/MENTION] - If you have time, I'm hoping to post an update tonight.

If anyone has suggestions for Thurb feel free to post that in the IC thread, if not, I'll have him ready an action to hold the goblins approaching from the west.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm gonna bow out.  I can't focus on this for some reason, I'm sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

Have been lurking along and if you need an alt I will take over Thurb for you renau1g.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be back in the saddle later today...sorry for my absence. The last few days have been rough.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

stonegod said:


> FYI: r1's out all with due to critical damage by  the Canadian Tax Code. He should be through with his extended rest next  week.





This at least explains the absence. I really hope to play test this before it arrives in the stores


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2012)

bump


----------

